# Notification Issues



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

@A1243R @TELBOR @Galaxy @Drogon

I rolled out a couple of updates on Wed which should have improved the Notification issues some users were experiencing.

If anyone is still having an issue with Notifications please post:

1. A link to the post where you should have been notified
2. Whether you were expecting an email or site notification (or both).


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Cheers @Lorian I'll let you know when I find an issue. Thanks


----------

